

How I Became a Phone Phreak, part 1 - cpcallen
https://soundcloud.com/evan-doorbell/howbphreak1?in=evan-doorbell/sets/group-1

======
cpcallen
This is the first part of Evan's story on SoundCloud.

These and many more recordings also available as .mp3 and .flac from
[http://www.evan-doorbell.com/](http://www.evan-doorbell.com/)

